
Any tips for migrating off of gmail? Have over 40 accounts tied to it - gxs
Just curious to see if I&#x27;m missing some obvious shortcut to moving off of gmail.<p>Decided on fastmail after some research, but the task is starting to look daunting. I&#x27;ve counted 40 accounts so far and I imagine there are at least 5-10 more minimum.<p>Any ideas? Or do I just have to go through the pain of doing each one, one by one?<p>Lastly, any best recommended practices for letting contacts know? Current plan is to forward emails to fastmail and just start replying with my new email address and overtime have people&#x27;s contacts update automatically.
======
mig4ng
I would suggest migadu ([https://www.migadu.com](https://www.migadu.com)) I
would also suggest you contacting them and ask them for help they will tell
you the best option.

------
fghtr
posteo.de provides a possibility to automatically move all your mails from a
gmail account (not affiliation).

